
Show HN: 20-Things – a friendly community without dark patterns - dt3ft
https://20-things.com/
======
dt3ft
This is still very early stage (hoping to be able to launch in December this
year) and many features are missing (such as threaded comments).

The Frontpage is limited to 20 things and auto-scrolling (endless scrolling)
is not used, hoping to allow users to "get their fix" and not get lost in the
content rabbit hole.

Signups require a valid SMS-capable phone number and some 40 countries are
supported at this stage. Each user signup comes at a cost and I hope to
achieve quality engagement and content rather than quantity.

By requiring a phone number (twitter and others seem to have this too), I hope
to deter users with bad intentions. I hope to build a community where
diversity is embraced and celebrated and users are kind and respectful of
other viewpoints and ideas.

It would mean a lot if you could try it out and provide constructive
feedback/thoughts/ideas.

Tech stack: ASP.NET MVC+SQL and several other amazing libs/things credited at
[https://20-things.com/about](https://20-things.com/about).

Thank you.

